# Christmas Poodle



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

A while back, Lily cd posted a thread about a pink poodle Christmas decoration. I was in Lowes over the weekend and saw this, brought it home, and OMG -it is absolutely adorable! I put it together yesterday and here is a pic of it in inside- I will part with it and put it on the porch tomorrow though  What a great decoration- the online photos don't do it justice. 

Disclaimer- neither me nor my family work for Lowe's - I have no vested interest..just thought this was super cute!

Shop Gemmy 1-Piece 2.46-ft Poodle Outdoor Christmas Decoration at Lowes.com


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That is way too pretty to put outside!!! I'd make it a display piece in the house just so I could look at it all the time!!!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

That pretty *pink* poodle holiday decoration has been posted on so many Facebook poodle groups since September I'm amazed there are still any left to be had! Enjoy it, as so many others seeing it are sure to do too!:santaclaus:


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Chagall's mom- I don't see a lot of poodles in my area- maybe that's why they had a lot on the shelf still! Definitely my gain

Molly Mui Ma- it is hard to put it outside in the weather - it may have to grace my living room for a little while!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She's adorable isn't she! I haven't put mine together yet. I was surprised to see the Lowes I was in on Saturday (where I fibbed about Lily being at work) still had one available. Part of me wanted to buy a second one (hmmm, then I could have one inside and one outside!).


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Mine is still in the box but it will be the first thing we put together when we start decorating for the holidays  Though MollyMuiMa has a fabulous idea so maybe it will be together sooner than later ;-)


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Just a warning- there will be glitter everywhere when you put it together!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Who diet love pink poodles!!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Sorry meant doesn't love Pink poodles.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

If I had that I think I would keep it up all year long....


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

I LOVE IT! if only my family would let me get that... All I have that's poodley for Christmas are two ornaments so far!!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I am coated with pink glitter but Gemma is now put together  The lights really make the poodle just gorgeous!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I need that for Katelyn's Paris Poodle nursery!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

My babies said:


> I need that for Katelyn's Paris Poodle nursery!


Yes- I can totally see that in your nursery- right next to the poodle butler!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Lowes Canada does not have them. Hopefully the crazy sales in the US will encourage Canada to start selling them. Normally if there is something in the US that I cannot get, I just ask FB friends if they'd buy and ship and I pay them via paypal. But the shipping on this would be more than the cost to buy her. She would sure look cute in my rec room with my Poodle tree!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> She would sure look cute in my rec room with my Poodle tree!


Poodle tree! Did you post a pic of it before on here? I would love to see a pic of your wonderful poodle tree. 

Did you ever find the poodle decals on eBay?


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

I got one of those, too, for my front yard! I love it! I call mine a "faded red" poodle (as Begley is a bit on the faded red side).


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

I was so surprised when I saw the pink poodle at Lowe's! I just had to have it! It is way too nice to be outside.

Here is Gracie with her new girl friend!



Tuffcookie


----------

